# Stocking Advice (Aquascene 1 Gallon)



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

So I had a 1 gallon tank kit from Petsmart that I used to breed pond snails in. After they died (and it was also pointless as nobody would take them, which was my purpose of breeding them) I was left with an empty tank, except for water and a marimo moss ball. I know no bettas or any other actual FISH can go in a tank this size (at least as far as I know), but I was curious if anything could go in this tank, as this is the only tank I have. Pretty sad isn't it?

The tank has an air pump, but it never stays still and has fell off my dresser where the tank is SO many times that I gave up and put the air pump away. So now I only have a light (7 watts), water, and a marimo ball. Does anyone have any ideas for the tank? I would do that little planted shrimp bowl idea that I talked about awhile ago, but I wonder if this plastic pentagon-shaped tank would look tacky for that. I've also attached a picture of the tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Shrimp would be the only thing I would keep in that tank, but I'd make a whole bunch of changes beforehand. Since it won't be able to have a great cycle you'll need to stuff it with live plants. Yes. A marimo is technically a live plant, but they are so slow-growing they almost don't count. You'll want things like anubias, moss, swords, and stem plants. For those, you'll need a substrate. A single tall piece of driftwood in the tank would make a nice centerpiece. You could attach the moss to it. 

I would highly recommend the air pump be hooked up. Find a 1 gal sponge filter and run that with the pump. Shrimp need pretty good parameters and a sponge filter will help keep the water clean as well as give it some circulation which is important to plants.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Shrimp would be the only thing I would keep in that tank, but I'd make a whole bunch of changes beforehand. Since it won't be able to have a great cycle you'll need to stuff it with live plants. Yes. A marimo is technically a live plant, but they are so slow-growing they almost don't count. You'll want things like anubias, moss, swords, and stem plants. For those, you'll need a substrate. A single tall piece of driftwood in the tank would make a nice centerpiece. You could attach the moss to it.
> 
> I would highly recommend the air pump be hooked up. Find a 1 gal sponge filter and run that with the pump. Shrimp need pretty good parameters and a sponge filter will help keep the water clean as well as give it some circulation which is important to plants.


Thanks a lot for your input! Do you think java moss would work? It's fast growing and since I only have 7 watts (plus some sunlight), it would be one other few plants that would actually grow. And don't worry, I kept the air pump, it's just not in there right now and I need to find a way to hold it down so it doesn't get pulled by its cord. Also, should I get ghost shrimp, as they're better in cooler water (I don't have a heater for this, but my house is usually anywhere from 72-75 degrees, so it's pretty warm)?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you have any interest in natural planted tanks? You can experiment with starting one with this small tank. Or use it as a hospital tank or rescue tank?


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Do you have any interest in natural planted tanks? You can experiment with starting one with this small tank. Or use it as a hospital tank or rescue tank?


Actually yes, I have considered making a Natural Planted tank. That's one idea I had for this tank. Although I actually have also considered using it as a rescue tank, and since my dad seems reluctant about getting anything for the tank at this time, I actually may do a little "fish rescue" where I heal the fish, and either give them back to the owner or to the aquarium store. I do have a friend who kept red-eye tetras in a drinking glass, so that's motivated me to someday do a fish rescue lol.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

CrazyFishDude said:


> Thanks a lot for your input! Do you think java moss would work? It's fast growing and since I only have 7 watts (plus some sunlight), it would be one other few plants that would actually grow. And don't worry, I kept the air pump, it's just not in there right now and I need to find a way to hold it down so it doesn't get pulled by its cord. Also, should I get ghost shrimp, as they're better in cooler water (I don't have a heater for this, but my house is usually anywhere from 72-75 degrees, so it's pretty warm)?


Java moss would work great! It's recommended for ALL shrimp tanks especially if you want to breed. Anubias would be another good plant and so would java fern. Low light and shrimps love to clean their large leaves. But I still think you should look into some faster-growing floating plants to help keep the ammonia down. 

Actually RCS do great at any temp above like 65F. Most people don't keep a heater in their ornamental shrimp tanks because they come from slightly cooler waters than most tropical fish. As long as the tank isn't in a drafty part of the house or right next to a heater or AC then it will be fine without a heater.


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Java moss would work great! It's recommended for ALL shrimp tanks especially if you want to breed. Anubias would be another good plant and so would java fern. Low light and shrimps love to clean their large leaves. But I still think you should look into some faster-growing floating plants to help keep the ammonia down.
> 
> Actually RCS do great at any temp above like 65F. Most people don't keep a heater in their ornamental shrimp tanks because they come from slightly cooler waters than most tropical fish. As long as the tank isn't in a drafty part of the house or right next to a heater or AC then it will be fine without a heater.


Ok thanks. I think I'll go with a RCS tank then, considering there really isn't much you can "rescue" with a filterless, unheated 1 gallon....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. I might consider doing something like that.


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

You might try velcro or even an old computer mouse pad (with the fabric on top removed) to keep the pump in place...Mine "walks" around also, even though it's on rubber feet.


----------

